# 7 up wet & wild bottle



## username1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yesterday, I found an old 7 up bottle, with the slogan "the uncola," with "wet & wild" on the side. It is 16 fl oz (1 pt). I would like to know what year(s) it is from, and how much it would be worth. Images are attached.


----------



## RCO (Dec 6, 2014)

its likely fromlate 60's or early 70's , I have found a few no deposit no return 7 up's before , there not really worth much , oddly always seem to sell at yard sales though these styles of bottles when I'm trying to sell extras . your is odd that its for 16 oz as that's a lot bigger than most ndnr bottles and most are embossed not acl label


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome, I collect 7ups and have one of these bottles. I also have 2 28 oz versions. RCO is right on in that they are worth about 5 to 8$. Late 60's early 70's. The one I have is from 1969.


----------



## TJSJHART (Dec 7, 2014)

I HAVE AN  "THE UNCOLA" IN A "1 LITER-33.8 FL.OZ(1QT 1.8 OZ)"..IT IS WRITTEN LIKE THAT,TEAR DROP SHAPED. THAT DATES "75" WITH THE ORINGAL CAP . I FOUND IT IN AN ANTIQUE STORE. NOT SURE WHAT I PAID FOR IT.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 7, 2014)

Here are my 2 28 oz ones. Both from 1970. (poor quality pic from my phone, other cameras are on the fritz)[attachment=7up 28 oz wet n wild the uncola x2.jpg]


----------

